
Free Access to the Digital Loyalty Academy - getfraser
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/digital-loyalty-academy-free-access
======
getfraser
Hey Everyone,

I'm a long time reader and new poster (hope that's cool).

We just launched the Digital Loyalty Academy through Product Hunt today and
we're looking for feedback.

We've released our first course, an introduction to customer loyalty and how
it works with digital businesses and are giving lifetime free access away
today.

We created the content based on our experience working with 100s of companies
including Amazon, Western Union, and Rakuten. We've tried to boil a massive
ocean of information, and misinformation, to help people cut out the 10 years
it took me to learn this stuff.

Please take a look and let me know if you have any questions or feedback.

Thanks,

Will

